# How to print color Teal in Inkjet



## BinkPrintIt (May 6, 2007)

How does one get the color Teal on your monitor to print Teal on transfer Paper for heat press? I tried both my C88 with genuine DuraBright Epson ink on Best Blanks paper and my Epson Photo 1400 with JetProSoft using genuine Epson Claira Ink and neither come out teal, they are both green. The design is using CMYK Sea Green. I look forward in someone helping me figure this out. Thanks!!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

What graphic program are you using? Go to List of colors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, look up teal and use either the Hex Triplet or RGB or Hue-Sat-Value settings to add to your Swatches. Hope this helps.


----------



## BinkPrintIt (May 6, 2007)

Thank you. I use Corel x3 and changed it to RGB and was just able to get back this project tonight to heat it on and it worked. I was sceptic as it looked blue on the paper but when it was heated on it is a true teal that matches the monitor. I'm not sure about the other two color items you mentioned. Thanks again.


----------

